# impossible de sortir du mode safe boot



## sikender (28 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
hier soir, grosse surprise, mon mac démarre et au moment de choisir l'utilisateur apparait en rouge en haut "safe boot". depuis, impossible de sortir de ce mode malgré les conseils des forums et autres assistance qui préconisent de redémarrer normalement : a chaque redémarrage, même sans appuer sur aucun bouton et quelque soit le mode de redémarrage (forcé, via le menu etc...) ça redémarre sous safe boot. Inconvénients : très lent à démarrer, touche majuscule bloquée (je vous écris de mon aire mac sinon impossible de taper les mots de passe), bref galère...
par ailleurs, quand je redémarrera il n'y a pas le son habituel donc impossible de suivre les conseils qui disent d'appuyer sur telle ou telle touche juste après le son...
bref : galère!
que me conseillez vous?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2014)

Salut *sikender*.

Ton message me remémore un cas extraordinaire survenu naguère dans un des forums de MacGénération : un utilisateur se plaignait que son Mac démarrait automatiquement comme le tien en mode _safe boot_ (= 'sans extensions') et aucune préconisation 'logique' n'arrivait à le dépanner. Eh bien! Il avait simplement dans un tiroir de son Bureau un clavier _bluetooth_ activé dont la touche _shift_ (= 'maj') se trouvait bloquée en position enfoncée (_sic_ - ça ne s'invente pas) et c'était la raison pour laquelle son Mac démarrait toujours en mode _sans extensions_...

&#9758; ce ne serait par ton cas, par le plus grand des hasards [ou directement la touche 'maj' bloquée sur ton clavier]?


----------



## sikender (28 Juin 2014)

Incroyable! Mais non, j'aurais bien aimé que ce soit aussi simple.
Par contre j'ai un peu avancé.
Lorsque je démarre "normalement" (sans toucher aucune touche comme le préconise mac), mon mac repart en safe boot (ce qui n'est pas logique)
mais quand je redémarre en appuyant sur la touche alt, il démarre anas la barre de téléchargement et "safe boot" en rouge disparait de la page d'accueil (celle ou l'on choisit l'utilisateur). espoir donc mais vite calmé : es symptômes du safe boot sont la : majuscule bloquée, (et ce n'est pas le touche maj qui s'allume et s'éteins normalement), impossible de sélectionner un fichier (sélection de toute la liste comme sous maj), etc... mac super lent, des pages web qui s'ouvrent en se déformant...
ARGHHHHH


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2014)

démarrage en safe boot
 aka demarrage sans extensions  sans echec

puis
aller à ton compte
et là dans pref systeme supprimer toutes les applis au démarrage ajoutées par toi 

 valider et redemarrer


----------



## sikender (28 Juin 2014)

merci, désolé je ne suis pos un habitué des forums et du langage informatique

que veut dire aka démarrage sans extension sans échec? j'ai juste compris qu'il fallait faire cela en mode safe boot...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2014)

démarrage en mode sans échec.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2014)

sikender a dit:


> merci, désolé je ne suis pos un habitué des forums et du langage informatique
> 
> que veut dire aka démarrage sans extension sans échec? j'ai juste compris qu'il fallait faire cela en mode safe boot...


safe boot est l'expression en anglais utilisée par Apple en version anglaise  , les autres  sont ceux qu'Apple utilise en français pour la même chose 
et comme en plus ce forum est francophone...


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Juin 2014)

> majuscule bloquée,



Donc si maj bloquée on peut penser que ce n'est pas le caps mais la touche maj qui est bloquée (cause --> conséquence ??)


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2014)

Ah oui y a aussi cette affaire de " touche"

reste à voir si elle est physiquement bloquée ou si c'est affaire de fichier
on ne sait pas s'il y a entretien verif du mac et comment
ni si démarrage calé sur arrivée  sur une session ou fenetre de log  OS

en fait on ne sait pas grand chose pour l'instant
( quel OS X , avec ou sans dvd?)

mais une verif réparation de permissions et du disque ne serait pas du luxe


----------



## sikender (28 Juin 2014)

il s'agit d'un mac os x 10.7.5 macbook pro 8.1 intel core i5 @ 2,40ghz 4GB Ram avec lecteur de CD
J'ai déjà viré les applications au démarrage (voir post de pascal for mac)
j'ai lancé un nettoyage sous CCleaner. 
Il n'a jamais été en panne, c'est arrivé d'un seul coup.
Si je n'appuies pas sur la touche alt au démarrage (juste après le gong) il démarre automatiquement en safe boot.
Si j'appuie, il démarre normalement mais les symptômes persistent.
je précise que la touche man n'est pas bloquée physiquement mais "virtuellement".


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2014)

Aie 
un coupable potentiel 
ca





sikender a dit:


> CCleaner



tester d'autres sessions pour la "touche"


----------



## sikender (28 Juin 2014)

ccleaner n'a rien a voir avec mon problème puisque je m'en suis servi bien après qu'il soit survenu, espérant qu'il élimine d'éventuels problèmes. Ce qui ne fut pas le cas.
que veut dire "tester d'autres sessions?" sous un autre utilisateur? si c'est ça, c'est fait et j'ai le même résultat...
et au fait : merci pour votre aide!


----------



## sikender (28 Juin 2014)

j ai encore avance d'un cran et j'ai connecté un clavier bluetooth qui me permet d'écrire en minuscules. Mais le problème subsiste avec mon clavier intégré. Galère


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2014)

Donc ton problème es matériel. C'est clair
Peut être prévoir le changement du clavier de ton MBP ?


----------



## Gégés (29 Juin 2014)

Il y a un article ici à ce sujet (en anglais):

http://www.cnet.com/news/tackling-macs-that-always-boot-to-safe-mode/

Essayes de zapper la PRAM, puisque c'est ce qui est conseillé. Tu démarres avec les touches ALT-CMD-P-R enfoncées simultanément (pour le commun des mortels il faut deux mains ).

Edit: fais-ça avant le gong... Tu démarres la bécane et tu appuies sur les touches ALT-CMD-P-R aussi vite que possible.


----------



## sikender (29 Juin 2014)

je persiste à dire que ce n'est pas le clavier qui est en cause malgré les apparences.
J'ai essayé le alt+cmd+P+R simultanément mais cela provoque un bruit de mitraillette et même en restant comme ça plusieurs minutes : rien ne se passe à part le bruit.
Il est conseillé alternativement (donnant le même résultat) d'écrire sudo nvram boot-args="" dans le terminal? qu'est ce que ça veut dire? j'ai bien trouvé un dossier "terminal" dans les utilitaires, je fais quoi avec?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2014)

Salut *sikender*.

La commande dans le «Terminal» :


```
sudo nvram boot-args=""
```

rétablit les arguments de _boot_ à leur valeur par défaut, qui est le démarrage régulier sans options. 

Si tu veux l'essayer (au point où tu en es ), eh bien tu lances le «Terminal» (at : _/Applications/Utilitaires_) et tu fais directo un copier-coller dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche du syntagme : sudo nvram boot-args="". Cela fait, presse la touche 'Entrée' = &#8617;&#65038; du clavier pour activer la commande --> une demande de password s'affiche (car commande préfixée de sudo = Substitute_User_DO : opérer en qualité d'utilisateur subtitut de root, le Super-Administrateur_Système - ce qui implique de s'authentifier _admin_ pour bénéficier de ce privilège) --> tu tapes ton mot-de-passe _admin_ à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef tu fais &#8617;&#65038;.​
&#9758; tu vas bien voir au re-démarrage si ta situation s'est améliorée.


----------



## Gégés (29 Juin 2014)

Oui, fais ce que macomaniac a dit. Au point où on en est. 

Par contre, la mitraillette des touches PRAM, c'est un peu bizarre.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2014)

Gégés a dit:


> Par contre, la mitraillette des touches PRAM, c'est un peu bizarre.


le son emis ce serait pas le son " erreur"?
( voir si ca correspond au son defini dans pref systeme pour les alertes sonores divers)

au besoin le changer pour un autre ( si possible très different)  et retester


----------



## sikender (1 Juillet 2014)

j'ai donc tenté la manip via "command" dans utilitaires. cependant, au lieu de redémarrer l'ordo voila ce que ça me met :Last login: Tue Jul  1 18:13:28 on ttys000
mbp-de-olivier:~ olivierhautin$ Last login: Tue Jul  1 18:12:27 on ttys000
olivierhautin  ttys000                   Tue Jul  1 18:14   still logged in
olivierhautin  ttys000                   Tue Jul  1 18:13 - 18:13  (00:00)
olivierhautin  ttys000                   Tue Jul  1 18:12 - 18:12  (00:00)
olivierhautin  ttys000                   Tue Jul  1 18:10 - 18:12  (00:02)
olivierhautin  ttys000                   Sun Jun 29 23:57 - 23:59  (00:02)
olivierhautin  ttys000                   Sun Jun 29 23:56 - 23:57  (00:00)

wtmp begins Sun Jun 29 18:10 
mbp-de-olivier:~ olivierhautin$ mbp-de-olivier:~ olivierhautin$ 
-bash: mbp-de-olivier:~: command not found
mbp-de-olivier:~ olivierhautin$ 

je fais quoi???


----------



## sikender (1 Juillet 2014)

J'avance,
désormais, lorsque je redémarre l'ordo, il ne se met plus en safe boot. J'ai en fait téléchargé la mise a jour proposée pour passer en système d'exploitation Maverick et ça  a l'air de lui avoir fait du bien. Juste encore u petit défaut ou 2 : il faut activer la touche fonction (fn) pour en fait obenir ce qui devrait l'être sans avoir à ativer cette touche (par ex : pour régler le son ou la luminosité, l faut que j'appuie sur la touche fn sinon ladite touche active la fonction... bref c'est à l'envers. Et puis de temps en temps le clavier passe en majuscules mais de moins en moins. bref, ça va beaucoup mieux!!! merci pour vos derniers conseils et votre aide!


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2014)

sikender a dit:


> Jil faut activer la touche fonction (fn) pour en fait obenir ce qui devrait l'être sans avoir à ativer cette touche (par ex : pour régler le son ou la luminosité, l faut que j'appuie sur la touche fn sinon ladite touche active la fonction... bref c'est à l'envers



ca se configure dans les Préférences système / clavier : bouton Clavier


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2014)

Salut *sikender* 

Je vois que la nuit t'a porté conseil . Je me demandais si tu était capable ou non de saisir des caractères d'écriture dans le «Terminal». Manifestement oui : tu as été capable de saisir la commande sudo nvram boot-args="" dans la fenêtre d'icelui et de l'activer et il semble que ça ait marché - tu t'imaginais sans doute qu'à elle seule elle allait de re-démarrer ton Mac, ce qui n'est pas le cas : cette commande remet seulement les arguments de _boot_ à leur valeur par défaut, càd. démarrage _sans options_, et il te revenait de re-démarrer indépendamment, ce que manifestement tu as fait.

Il semble donc, en résumé, que ton problème était d'ordre _logique_ (paramètres de _boot_) et pas _physique_ (blocage du clavier). Pour une obscure raison, la petite mémoire _NVRAM_ de la Carte-Mère (dans laquelle sont stockés des paramètres logiques que l'EFI - le 'Programme Interne' du Mac ou ROM de démarrage - 'lit' _on_launch_) était porteuse de l'argument : boot-args="-x" spécifiant le _safe mode_ (= 'sans extensions' ou encore 'sans échec'), argument que l'EFI passait au kernel comme instruction constante de démarrage. Résultat des courses : ton OS se lançait sans toute une série de kexts (extensions du kernel) et il faut présumer que l'usage de ton clavier faisait partie des victimes de ces lacunes de chargement d'extensions.

Normalement, le conseil donné par *Gégés*  de 'zapper la _NVRAM_' revenait justement (entre autres) à ré-initaliser les paramètres de _boot_ de cette mémoire en rétablissant l'argument : boot-args="" par défaut et, de ce point de vue, je ne saisis pas bien, rétrospectivement, l'histoire du 'bruit de mitraillette' marquant l'échec de la manuvre.

&#9758; bref, tu sembles tiré d'affaire et, à part le 'comment s'y prendre' avec le «Terminal», c'est par ta propre initiative que tu avais déniché la commande salvatrice (donc tu n'as plus qu'à t'auto-congratuler) . N'oublie pas de passer l'en-tête en 'Résolu' - ça pourra permettre à d'autres dans ton cas qui iraient repêcher ton fil dans les archives ensuite de savoir où chercher la solution : restaurer les arguments de _boot_ de la mémoire _NVRAM_.


----------



## sikender (3 Juillet 2014)

Malheureusement, pas aussi simple car le debuggage n'est que temporaire et, de façon aléatoire il redémarre en safe boot... ou pas. je maintiens donc la touche alt au démarrage afin d'éviter cela. par contre, le mode majuscule revient lui aussi de façon aléatoire, quelque soit l'instruction donnée au "terminal"... n'y a t il pas moyen que cette instruction soit pérenne dans le temps?


----------



## sikender (23 Septembre 2014)

Suite à une montée en chauffe accompagnée d'un bruit de ventilo plus important que d'habitude, mon Mc a recommencé ses symptômes à savoir :


Je ne peux pas pointer un article dans un menu sans que tous les articles soient slectionnés (par exe : si je veux pointer terminal dans utilisateurs ça active tous les autres items...) 
impossible d'ouvir une nouvelle page internet, 
et surtout : clavier bloqué en majuscules 
enfin, l'oridnateur redémarre en safe boot sans qu'on lui demande rien, la seule possibilité pour quitter ça (et retrouver tous les symptômes ci dessus) étant alt + cotrl + comm
 J'ai effecé mon disque dur (après sauvegarde), réinstallé OSX mais rien à faire : il recommence. N'y a t il pas moyen de restaurer inétgralement le Mc en revenant aux réglages d'origine?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2014)

Salut *sikender*.

Je vois que tu te débats toujours avec ton _MacBook Pro_...

Pour vérifier si ton problème est logiciel ou non, tu pourrais essayer de faire un test 'par la bande'. Pour cela, il te suffit d'avoir un DDE USB tablé globalement en Tableau de partition GUID, et de disposer, au format : Mac OS étendu (journalisé), soit de son disque global pour le test, soit d'une partition suffisante pour accueillir toutes les données de ton OS actuel «Mavericks» [je suppose dans ce qui suit que tu as fait une 'mise-à-niveau' conservatrice des données de ton ancien OS et pas une '_Clean Install_' - ce qui peut s'avérer une conjecture fausse] .

À supposer, donc, que tu aies ce DDE à disposition -->



En 1ère instance, re-télécharge l'installateur de «Mavericks depuis l'AppStore et choisis de faire une _Clean Install_, sans aucune récupération de données antérieure, sur le volume d'accueil de ton DDE, puis démarre sur cet OS du DDE --> est-ce que les problèmes de démarrage en Safe Mode et de clavier se reproduisent?


En 2ère instance, tu démarres sur l'OS de ton disque interne cette fois et tu télécharges  &#9758;Carbon Copy Cloner&#9756; de _Bombich_ (payant, mais utilisable gratuitement un mois en démo) pour lui demander de faire un clone intégral de l'OS de ton disque interne sur le volume d'accueil de ton DDE recelant l'OS 'clean'. Une fois faite cette 'mise-à-niveau' par récupération de tes données, paramètres personnels et traces d'activité passée, re-démarre avec 'alt' et choisis de _booter_ sur ton clone --> qu'est-ce qui se passe? Y a-t-il des différences de fonctionnement par rapport au démarrage sur _Clean Install_?


--> plusieurs cas de figures sont envisageables :


Aucun problème à signaler quand tu démarres sur le DDE, ni sur _Clean Install_, ni sur clone --> ton Mac a probablement un problème matériel (= disque?) ;


Aucun problème à signaler lors du _boot_ sur _Clean Install_, mais reproduction des problèmes lors du _boot_ sur clone --> ton OS «Mavericks» du disque interne, reproduit en miroir sur le clone, embarque vraisemblablement des extensions ('kexts') foireuses (= problème logiciel) ;


Reproduction des problèmes, tant lors du _boot_ sur _Clean Install_ que sur clone --> problème matériel du Mac autre que celui du disque (= Carte-Mère?).


----------



## sikender (24 Septembre 2014)

Désolé, je ne comprends rien à ces explications. dans l'ordre : je suppose que DDE est un disque du externe mais comment savoir s'il est "tablé globalement en Tableau de partition GUID"; Par ailleurs, je ne sais pas si j'ai fait une mise à niveau conservatrice. voici comment j'ai procédé : j'air démarré l'odri sous Ctrl Alt P+R, ce qui m'a donné accès au programme de vérification etc... la j'ai effacé le disque dur puis réinstallé OS X Maverick via aap store. Tout a été réinitialisé (j'i tout perdu, contenu et réglages) sauf que j'ai toujours les mêmes symptômes...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2014)

Tu as donc fait une _Clean Install_ de «Mavericks» sur ton Disque Interne, et tu as toujours tes problèmes --> ça me semble exclure un problème logiciel, puisque l'OS est 'tout nouveau tout beau'.

Tu peux donc faire le test sur un Disque Dur Externe (= 'DDE'). Le DDE connecté au Mac, dans la colonne de gauche de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (_Applications/Utilitaires_), tu sélectionnes l'icône du DDE global (ligne supérieure, attenante à la marge) et dans le champ de menus à droite tu choisis : Partition ; au sous-menu : _Schéma de partition_, tu bascules l'onglet Actuel --> *1_partition* ; au sous-menu _Options_ (en bas), tu choisis : *Tableau de partition GUID* ; au sous-menu _Format_ (à droite), tu choisis : *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)* [Attention! perte de toutes les données éventuelles du DDE assurée] --> tu fais '*Appliquer*' --> ton DDE est prêt à recevoir un OS démarrable.

Tu n'as qu'à re-télécharger l'installateur de «Mavericks» depuis l'AppStore (ou en passant par la Recovery HD = &#8984;R au démarrage et l'option : _Ré-installer OS X_) et choisir ton DDE comme disque de destination de l'installation. Cela fait, tu démarres sur le «Mavericks» du DDE (touche 'alt' au démarrage qui te donne le choix du disque de _boot_) et tu l'utilises assez longtemps ou fréquemment pour vérifier si les mêmes problèmes que sur ton Disque Interne se reproduisent ou non (démarrage forcé en Safe Mode / blocage du clavier sur majuscules) --> 


si non (= pas de problèmes), signe que que ton disque interne est semi-défaillant, puisque tout va bien sur un disque externe --> disque à changer ; 
si oui (= mêmes problèmes), signe que la source du problème est matérielle mais pas de l'ordre du disque interne : Carte-Mère? --> SAV (Service Après Vente) : tu demandes un diagnostic dans une boutique Apple ou agréée.


----------



## anic297 (2 Juin 2019)

sikender a dit:


> Suite à une montée en chauffe accompagnée d'un bruit de ventilo plus important que d'habitude, mon Mc a recommencé ses symptômes à savoir:
> 
> 
> Je ne peux pas pointer un article dans un menu sans que tous les articles soient slectionnés (par exe: si je veux pointer terminal dans utilisateurs ça active tous les autres items...)
> ...




Bonjour,

Je suis surpris que personne n'ait encore pensé à ça:
Tous les symptômes que vous indiquez ont une cause en commun: la touche “Majuscules”. En effet, sélectionner avec cette touche fait s'étendre la sélection et cette touche sert également à utiliser le mode sans échec. Étant donné que ceci se passe également quand vous démarrez votre ordinateur (qui se passe donc en mode sans échec), il n'y a qu'une cause possible: défectuosité matérielle.

J'ai déjà vu un ordinateur (MacBook) où le clavier avait un problème similaire: la touche “Ctrl” restait bloquée. Concrètement, tout clic effectué par l'utilisateur affichait un menu contextuel (sauf dans les endroits dépourvus de menus contextuel, comme la barre des menus, évidemment). Je pense donc que votre problème est simplement que la touche “Majuscules” reste bloquée (du moins, de temps en temps). Ceci peut être dur à voir: la touche ne sera pas forcément pressée sur votre clavier (c'est en dessous que ça se passe). Pour confirmer cette hypothèse, démarrez votre ordinateur (en mode sans échec ou en mode normal) et ouvrez le “visualiseur de clavier” (une application livrée avec le système qui vous affiche les touches que le système perçoit comme “pressées”). Vous devriez voir la touche “Majuscules” en gris foncé.

Si tel est le cas, essayez la réparation vous-même: chaque touche peut être enlevée du clavier (reste à savoir, dans votre cas, si c'est celle de gauche ou de droite; essayez les deux). Après enlèvement de la touche, essayez de presser plusieurs fois sur la partie en plastique (vérifiez aussi qu'elle ne soit pas sale). Essayez de voir si cela résout le problème.
Sinon, il faudra faire remplacer le clavier.


----------

